# Beech Burl Trumpets



## ghost1066 (Jul 24, 2015)

I decided to turn a couple of turkey trumpets tonight from my last two pieces of beech burl. Pretty wood but not for beginners, it is a bit touchy. The first one didn't go too bad the second was another story. I felt it start to vibrate and thought I could ease through it but a bark inclusion went all the way across the blank and broke in half that tore the tenon on the end in half too.

I grabbed the CA and some dark shavings and got things put back together then had to add the brass ferrule early to be sure the end stayed together. Finished turning with 60 grit paper to keep it from exploding again. Worth the save I think. They will get mouthpieces and finish tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

That has a very nice look to it with how the darker brown mixes in .


----------

